# How to Respool Spinning Reel



## panfisher

Okay, I'm trying to get ready for a fishing trip over memorial day with the wife, and I need to respool my spinning reels. I've searched the internet, but it seems that each piece of advice is different. So, I was hoping some of you here could guide me in the right direction.

I've respooled in the past, but in the end it hasn't worked out well. So I would love some advice on how to properly respool a spinning reel. Go ahead and assume I'm dumb when it comes to this and give very detailed instructions. Include everything from where/how to place spool, what to use for tension, which way spool should be facing, etc....

I would really appreciate any advice you guys could give me on this. My wife really loves to fish and I would hate to be fighting with the line and reel all week long.

Thanks


----------



## BassariskY

http://www.fintalk.com/fishing-knots/reel-spool.html

There's your diagram...remember to first thread your line through the bottom eye of your rod, it'll make putting line on alot easier. 
Once you have your line tied onto the spinning reel spool.
You can lay the spool of line on the ground.
Hold the line above your reel spool between two fingers to keep some tension on the line.
Start turning the handle of your reel ten times then STOP.
You will then check your line to see if it's twisting onto itself. If it is, then all you have to do is turn your spool of line(on the ground) upside down. This _should_ eliminate most line twisting problems later on.
Fill up your reel spool to 1/8" from the rim.
This is how I've been filling up my spools but everyone has their own way. Hope this helps.


----------



## flippin fool

BassariskY said:


> http://www.fintalk.com/fishing-knots/reel-spool.html
> 
> There's your diagram...remember to first thread your line through the bottom eye of your rod, it'll make putting line on alot easier.
> Once you have your line tied onto the spinning reel spool.
> You can lay the spool of line on the ground.
> Hold the line above your reel spool between two fingers to keep some tension on the line.
> Start turning the handle of your reel ten times then STOP.
> You will then check your line to see if it's twisting onto itself. If it is, then all you have to do is turn your spool of line(on the ground) upside down. This _should_ eliminate most line twisting problems later on.
> Fill up your reel spool to 1/8" from the rim.
> This is how I've been filling up my spools but everyone has their own way. Hope this helps.



this is great advice... but go one step further. put the spool of line in a small bucket of water


----------



## luredaddy

I often times get line twist, usually from vertical jigging without a swivel, or after putting on new line. Alot of times I think I am putting it on correctly, but it twists. If this happens , the best solution is to feed out your mono with NOTHING on the line, and troll for a few minutes. It is amazing how this will straigten your line. 
John


----------



## tunafish

Luredaddy's line-detwisting trick also works if you creek fish (with any appreciable current). Just pay out the line with nothing on the end and let the current stretch it out. It'll untwist. It takes a little time depending on the speed of the current, but not as much time as fighting rat's nests.


----------



## raiman

Did mine with 4# yesterday.........I did the same thing you did (Internet) and a thousand people have a thousand different methods. I tired them (spool on ground through phonebook, label up/label down) Even did the Hokey Pokey to see if that would help. In the end, I filled the spool, pulled it off the reel and put it in the sink with the hottest water (not boiling) my sink would produce for about 10 minutes. Came out straight as an arrow. Went fishing yesterday and it worked like a champ! Good luck!


----------



## boss302

One trick I use is to soak the newly full spool of mono in a cup of hot water for a while. It helps the line "learn" the new spool size and reduces the tendancy for it to spring off the reel as a tangle.


----------



## aasager

along with all of you guys i also have that problem but when i spool my line i go fishing the same day and sometimes i get this know in my line when i cast and sometimes i can just pull apart and sometimes i cant 

i need help!!!!!!!!!! 
thx


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy

I go to the local Gander and have them spool them up with the machine they have, its not that expensive, I heard that the machine themselves dont cost that much and are a breeze to operate once you get the hang of it, I should buy one but just havent gotten around to it, other sporting goods stores or baitshops in your area might offer the same service.


----------

